# Cooper - Before and After



## Tessa's Mommy (May 20, 2011)

I had the groomer to the house today to clip Cooper. I like him long and fuzzy, but the husband hates to watch me brush him because Cooper is a drama queen and basically screams if I hit any kind of knot or tangle. 

He looked so beautiful after the groomer washed and dried him that I didn't want to get him cut. But then he looks so puppyish after his clip and I can see his beautiful eyes that I like his coat shorter too.

The first two pictures are after his bath and blow dry but before his clipping.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

What a good looking guy. Nice table. We have a groomer come but in a fully equipped van . Simply great


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Nice! Keep your groomer!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Nice! I'm impressed!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

He looks awesome! I LOVE the whole idea of Groomers coming to your house, that's great for Havs with separation issues (or their hu-mommy and hu-daddy has SA )

Nice job, and I have a drama queen myself, so I have been accused by my DH of being too mean.

Kara


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Wonderful cut! What a cutie you have. Love the little bandana too!


----------



## Tessa's Mommy (May 20, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments. It took me about 4 years to find someone who knows what they are doing. The groomer has a Hav so I think that is what makes all the difference.


----------

